# Lomography Petzval Portrait Lens



## lilmsmaggie (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm a former LF photography buff. This is way cool 8)


Check it out! http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lomography/the-lomography-petzval-portrait-lens


----------



## alexturton (Jul 25, 2013)

This looks really interesting. Is my understanding of the optic correct when I say the optic will have a similar effect to a lensbaby @ 85 mm f2.2 but fixed so the sweet spot is in the middle?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 25, 2013)

I like it. It will have terrible IQ but that's not why I pledged for my copy. ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like a nice novelty, but an expensive novelty.

I remember when Lensbaby went a bit nuts with their prices as well... as much as I would like a sweet 35 or edge 80 optic for my lensbaby, it's just too much cash for a novelty item.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 25, 2013)

*New Petzval lens from Lomography*

This lens looks like fun!

Does anyone know why it is produced in brass? Are there inherent properties to this material that affect the IQ of the shots taken?

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lomography/the-lomography-petzval-portrait-lens


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: New Petzval lens from Lomography*

Mostly probably the look and handling. Otherwise, brass can be a good thing in fittings, screw-in filters, that sort of thing. It's a bit softer than aluminum or steel and thus is less likely to bind up.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 26, 2013)

*Ever Heard of the Petzval Lens?*

.
Coming soon, with Canon EF mount:

http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/latest-toy-digital-cameras-hails-19th-century-6C10754630

Be the first on your block to have the weirdest lens -- and just $400 or so.


----------



## BozillaNZ (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Ever Heard of the Petzval Lens?*

Not really into the weirdo lens thingy, I might get a 50 1.8II for less price and better optics.


----------



## Schruminator (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah, the swirl bokeh is certainly interesting. Seems like a bit of a one trick pony, but if it fits your style, then it fits and that's what matters.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: New Petzval lens from Lomography*



Drizzt321 said:


> Mostly probably the look and handling. Otherwise, brass can be a good thing in fittings, screw-in filters, that sort of thing. It's a bit softer than aluminum or steel and thus is less likely to bind up.



Ok, thanks


----------



## Menace (Jul 26, 2013)

Interesting novelty lens if one is into that kind of stuff.


----------



## infared (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmmmmmm...this lens has some very unique Bokeh...quite different from my lensbaby lenses...actually a lot different.
I include two samples:
Building shot with Optic 80mm
Clock shot with Sweet 35mm

Can't say I am going to run out and buy a Petzval (I need to use the things that I already have!!! LOL!)...but the Petzval is definitely interesting. ..Based on the amount of support they have received on Kickstarter, a lot of people apparently like what they are seeing! Definitely warm and fuzzy.

I don't look at these types of lenses as novelty items...to me..they are tools...they may work for some shooters' style...but not for others...but more choices is always better, no? Looks like a fun piece of glass.


----------



## sulla (Jul 26, 2013)

The image quality of a Petzval lens is actually quite good, even for today's standards, especially for an optical design more than 170 years old.

I guess brass for the body has been chosen because Petzval's original design was built from that material by Voigtländer in 1840.

Really coooooooooooool stuff.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jul 26, 2013)

More proof that there really _is_ a sucker born every minute... LOL


----------



## justawriter (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is another story about the lens. Makes me wish I could hit that winning lottery ticket. 
http://www.cultofmac.com/237343/lomo-to-resurrect-170-year-old-lens-design/


----------



## akclimber (Jul 26, 2013)

Another, more modern and currently available lens that'll produce interesting swirly bokeh and even more shallow DOF is the Helios 40-2 F1.5 85 mm. Currently $500 from Kiev Camera. Lots of samples and articles on the interweb about this lens. Not as cool as a brass Lomo copy but way easier to use, I bet 

Cheers!


----------



## kirispupis (Jul 26, 2013)

Is it just me, or is it quite easy to tell the difference between the shots taken by the antique Petzval and the ones taken by the Lomo? The photos from the antique copies exhibit the curved bokeh that makes these lenses so prized, while the Lomo copy's bokeh isn't as pronounced.

I like the idea and would consider buying this lens, but based on the sample images I just do not believe Lomo has successfully replicated it.


----------



## sambafan (Jul 26, 2013)

*New Lomography Petzval Lens*

I'm sure either Canon or Nikon would love to have this much buzz about a new lens.
Incredible enthusiasm - all it takes is an interesting product!
Looks like a fun, if limited lens at a good price, with lots of perks for early adopters (including a LOWER presale price).

I ordered one, and will post images once I have it in hand (months from now).


----------

